# Broken screen on Samsung plasma



## goblazers_6 (Apr 20, 2009)

So my 2 year old threw a domino at our tv and it put a "rock-chip" in it the size of a quarter, and it now has a 4-5" white bar across the middle of the 59" screen. I plan on buying a new tv today, so my question is what to do with the Samsung? Sell it to someone? Throw it away? Part it out?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Recycle it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Or add the Protection Plan Premier and get it fixed for $50.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Or add the Protection Plan Premier and get it fixed for $50.


Insurance fraud:eek2:


----------



## goblazers_6 (Apr 20, 2009)

hilmar2k;3170051 said:


> Or add the Protection Plan Premier and get it fixed for $50.


Not only would that be dishonest, but premier with ADH only covers accidental damage to laptops and tablets/handhelds.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

west99999 said:


> Insurance fraud:eek2:


Whatever....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

hilmar2k said:


> Whatever....


No, not _"whatever"_ -- that's an adolescent response. It's called character and honesty.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

goblazers_6 said:


> So my 2 year old threw a domino at our tv and it put a "rock-chip" in it the size of a quarter, and it now has a 4-5" white bar across the middle of the 59" screen. I plan on buying a new tv today, so my question is what to do with the Samsung? Sell it to someone? Throw it away? Part it out?


I would sell it at eBay. As a person who doing repairs I would appreciate the your step.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yikes, I guess the "terrible twos" are aptly named.

P Smith, so you think that this is something that can be repaired where if someone buys it on ebay they can end up with a good deal?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I've been in search of similar case, when a panel was OK, but some components failed and I didn't able to find the chips - I end up buying a PCB from eBay.
Perhaps if OP is handy, he could dismantle the TV and sell internal boards separately instead of whole heavy TV.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Are there high voltages like back in the CRT day?


----------

